# Where to Live in Dubai near Jebel Ali Freezone



## Mission133 (May 14, 2013)

We are considering taking a job in Dubai. My husband will be working in the Jebel Ali Freezone. Where would you live under the following circumstances:

1. Family of 4 (2 teenagers, one only there half the time, one either working part time or leaving to travel before going to University)

2. Large, quite dog.

3. Budget around $200,000./year for rental.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Mission133 said:


> We are considering taking a job in Dubai. My husband will be working in the Jebel Ali Freezone. Where would you live under the following circumstances:
> 
> 1. Family of 4 (2 teenagers, one only there half the time, one either working part time or leaving to travel before going to University)
> 
> ...


I have a friend that lives in the Meadows which is nice. I assume you would be looking for a villa? This would be about 20 minutes to Jebel Ali depending on the area he is working. Other subdivisions around the Meadows as well would be worth looking into.

Another friend of mine lives in Arabian Ranches, a bit further from Jebel Ali but taking the 311 to Jebel Ali shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Mission133 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. Would you meet a lot of people living in Arabian Ranches or the Meadows. Someone told my husband apartment living was better as you met more people.


----------



## mannyk329 (May 9, 2012)

Meadows is great space-wise but you don't really tend to meet too many people unless you put in the effort. The Lakes and Arabian Ranches are definitely a little more sociable, but on the whole, villa-living anywhere in the Emirates Living area knocks apartment life outta the park when you have a family. And a dog. Then there's the Montgomerie and the Emirates Golf Club in the area too.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Mission133 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Would you meet a lot of people living in Arabian Ranches or the Meadows. Someone told my husband apartment living was better as you met more people.


I think meeting people and making friends has more to do with your personality than anything else. I've made a couple of friends here at my apartment, but hundreds more I see in passing are no closer to me than 6 months ago. I think you are just as likely to make friends at the Meadows community pool as my apartment pool. The school for the kids is also a focal point for friends, the gym, and any organizations you might wish to participate in. Villa or apartment doesn't matter in my opinion.

For me I wouldn't want to live in a villa as I don't want to take care of a yard and getting taxi's can be a bit of a hassle. I like to walk to the grocery store, bars and restaurants here in the Marina and my view is fantastic. The plus side of a villa is space for kids and ample parking for two or more cars, bikes, tools your husband might like to use and pets, etc. Really just a personal preference.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

Villas - Arabian Ranches, Dubai Investment Park, Sports city
Apartments - Dubai investment park, sports city, motor city. 

All less than 30 mins away.


----------



## Mission133 (May 14, 2013)

Our children are older 19 and 16. My 16 year old would only be there part time as he plays baseball and would be going home for the season. What would be best for them as well?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Is your budget $200,000 USD (due to the $ symbol) or 200,000 AED? $200,000 is 720,000 AED, so that's a huge difference.

I seriously doubt you can get a villa in the Meadows for 200,000, as most are renting between 230-280,000.

The Lakes should be more doable. 

Arabian Ranches is also in your budget. Victory Heights is also within your budget and it's closer to Jebel Ali than AR. 

But if you're considering AR, you should also look at Umm Suqeim, Al Safa and Jumeira. They're no further away than the Ranches and are lovely areas.

If you elect to live in AR, the Green Community or Victory Heights, you will spend a lot of time in the car driving around even for the basic errands. Umm Suqeim/Jumeria are the best placed in terms of amenities and proximity to the beaches. 

AR, Meadows, Lakes, Victory Heights and the Green Community are all masterplanned, suburban communities similar to feel to the sprawling masterplanned suburbs in Arizona or Florida or Texas. Jumeira/Umm Suqeim have more character and variety. Some will prefer one over the other. 



Mission133 said:


> We are considering taking a job in Dubai. My husband will be working in the Jebel Ali Freezone. Where would you live under the following circumstances:
> 
> 1. Family of 4 (2 teenagers, one only there half the time, one either working part time or leaving to travel before going to University)
> 
> ...


----------



## Mission133 (May 14, 2013)

thanks for you reply, its very helpful. Our allowance is closer to 230,000AED (I just didn't know if we needed to use it all) I don't like the idea of driving around a lot. Is the Meadows closer to amenities?


----------



## mannyk329 (May 9, 2012)

Mission133 said:


> thanks for you reply, its very helpful. Our allowance is closer to 230,000AED (I just didn't know if we needed to use it all) I don't like the idea of driving around a lot. Is the Meadows closer to amenities?


The Meadows has a couple town centers that are 5-minute drives from any point in the area with a gym, a supermarket, optician, pet store, fro-yo, gourmet store, salon etc. Ditto for The Lakes to a slightly lesser extent. Not really walkable, but not too far at all.


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

We live in the Springs, which is in the same area as Meadows, Lakes etc. My wife works in Jebel Ali Freezone and it takes here about 30 minutes to drive.

There are three 'town centres' with supermarkets of various sizes, gyms, Tim Hortons, etc etc...


----------

